# 40K QI (Quite interesting)



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok some of you may be familiar with the tv show QI hosted by Stephen Fry, he gives little bite sized information about subjects that are quite interesting and some times contrary to what is believed, anyway i thought we might do something similar but not as a quiz, so i want people to post little bits of genuine information about 40k (any part of it) that people might find interesting.

Please make sure the information is genuine and verifiable, for those reading and posting dont for get to give rep if you think something is interesting.


OK so something like this

"The shells that come with the Bane Blade GW plastic kit actually fit the bore of the bane blade barrel" 

or

"the Eldar heavy weapon platform used to be a stand alone kit but was combined with the guardian squad, the stand alone kit was the first model GW produced fully in a computer using CAD, but the first sprue produced using the same method was the black templar vehicle upgrade sprue"


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Does this apply for 40K lore/background as well?


----------



## I'm Randy Butter-Nuts (Dec 7, 2012)

Leman Russ was the first Primarch to be made into a Mini sold by GW.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The Dark Angels Company Veteran Squad is the same product as the Dark Angels Chapter upgrade frame which is available only as a direct order. The difference, the Veteran Squad box contains a command sprue, the same command sprue that come in the Tactical Squad box.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Insanity said:


> Does this apply for 40K lore/background as well?


yup


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The Emperor was born in ancient Anatolia (Turkey).


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

There is no reason to buy the Tau Hammerhead Gunship box, because the Skyray Missile defense ship comes with the rail gun in it. So you can easily just take missile rack of and put the Rail gun, or vice versa. 

Although I can GW putting them into the same box like the Forgefiend/Maulerfiend or Catacomb Command Barge / Annihilation Barge


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Contrary to popular belief, Kharn the Betrayer is a pretty fun guy.

http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Kharn


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The 16th Chapter Master of the Crimson Fists, Traegus, implemented a breeding program for Space Marines using failed recruitees that were not sterile. But, because the results of the breeding program were problematic, the program was scrapped by the 17th Chapter Master, Klede Sargo.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

In an issue of White Dwarf from the early 90's, a paper Baneblade template was printed to allow you to make a cardboard version. You needed to cut out and attach evey track link individually and you used slotta bases as the sponson gun turrets. It was freaking awesome.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Logaan said:


> In an issue of White Dwarf from the early 90's, a paper Baneblade template was printed to allow you to make a cardboard version. You needed to cut out and attach evey track link individually and you used slotta bases as the sponson gun turrets. It was freaking awesome.


i actually built that model and used it in games, you had to make its wheels by cutting up dowel rod, the slotta bases required for the turrets were hexagonal, a type of base which was rare for GW back then, i used round for mine.
the WD it was printed in also had a data sheet with a type of targeting matrix for it, around the same time there were templates for the spartan landraider, the tank hunter and an triple barrelled ork gun wagon, the barrels were made out of the outer shell of a biro pen.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> i the slotta bases required for the turrets were hexagonal, a type of base which was rare for GW back then.


We used round bases too, couldn't locate a single hexagonal base anywhere! Our club had one complete Baneblade constrcted that we used quite a lot in games of RT40k. 

In the RT40k rulebook, Leman Russ is shown as a Marine Commander as Primarchs didn't exist back then. 

Page 27 - a truly terrifying drawing. Although not as terrifying as the picture on page 152.....


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Insanity said:


> There is no reason to buy the Tau Hammerhead Gunship box, because the Skyray Missile defense ship comes with the rail gun in it. So you can easily just take missile rack of and put the Rail gun, or vice versa.
> 
> Although I can GW putting them into the same box like the Forgefiend/Maulerfiend or Catacomb Command Barge / Annihilation Barge


The same is true for the Space Marine Rhino; there is no need to buy one. I have the pieces for my Whirlwind and Razorback able to swap and you can do it with any other Rhino chassis model with some magnetizing. But I wouldn't recommend it for the Vindicator. 

Page 291 of the 6th Ed rule book displays an image for the model of Anrakyr the Traveler. The model was not available at the time the book launched, being released about a month later.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm Randy Butter-Nuts said:


> Leman Russ was the first Primarch to be made into a Mini sold by GW.


And for those curious, here's a pic of him and his cape from a friend's collection.

Russ









Cape









There were two wolves that went with him but they were M.I.A. at the time of the pics, they are minis of Freki and Geri.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

The Eldar Wave Serpent originally was not a transport vehicle, and was only available in Epic and had a vastly different appearance to today

It was originally named after the type of weapon it employed which was a type of electromagnetic wave that would disable all vehicles/ weapons in it's path for a short duration


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> Page 291 of the 6th Ed rule book displays an image for the model of Anrakyr the Traveler. The model was not available at the time the book launched, being released about a month later.


Actually it was released with Orikan, at the same time as 6th ed, I just checked the WD with the 6th ed release and it has both models too.

Also the triarch stalker weapon mount has the same grooves as on the anhialation barge weapon mount, allowing a tesla destructor to be mounted to the bottom of the Stalker (even though there are no rules for it to have one, but it still looks awesome).


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Over the history of 40k in computer-game format many different chapters have fought over the mantle the leading roles. 

Starting in 1992 with Space Crusade, the Blood Angels, Imperial Fists and Ultramarines were playable chapters. These three would reprise their roles in the expansion to the game called The Voyage Beyond. However by 1993, the Dark Angels chapter made an appearance in the game Space Hulk, but were later replaced with Blood Angels in the follow-up 1995 game Space Hulk: Vengeance of the Blood Angels making them the most used chapter of the mid 90's. 

However, the Ultramarines once again took spotlight in 1997 appearing along side imperial forces in Final Liberation. They would take the role of leading chapter in the 1998 game Chaos Gate. However, the Blood Angels would once again appear to tie the score of chapter of choice in the 1999 Game: Rites of War.

As the new millennium marched on the Ultra's appeared once again in the 2003 game Fire Warrior before letting new comers: The Blood Ravens to take the limelight in 2004 with the Dawn of War series. Ultra's turned up once again in the Expansion: Winter Assault (2005) before taking a back seat for Dark Crusade (2006) and Soulstorm (2008) to the Blood Ravens once again.

Along side this, in 2006 a device called the N-gage. Which was basically a crappy hand held with a phone built in, saw a game called Glory in Death appear where you could take on the role of the Space Wolves. Strangely, as it was published by THQ, the Advert for the game contained a Red Colour Marine with black highlighting, suggesting that originally the Blood Ravens were intended for the role.

Regardless by 2007 the Ultras were on top appearing as the leading chapter in the game Squad Command for the PSP . However in a shock turn the Blood Angels, the Blood Ravens were to appear in three back to back games of Dawn of War 2 (2009), DOW 2: Chaos Rising (2010) and DOW 2: Retribution (2011). The Ultras, Ravens and Angels appeared alongside newcomers White Scars and Salamanders in the 2011 Game Kill Team on the Xbox live, before the Ultras sealed victory as most-used chapter by appearing as the protagonists of 2011's Space Marine. This also included a Cameo by Blood Angels (Squad Corvus - which if you assume were the chapter in the other cameo puts them actually on par with the Ultras in appearances) and Black Templars who in turn would feature in early-video footage of currently in development game Dark Millenium. 

Over all each chapter has appeared in the following number of Games:

Ultra 9, 
Blood Ravens 8, 
Angels 5, 
Imperial Fists 3, 
Dark Angels 1, 
Space Wolves 1, 
White Scars 1, 
Salamanders 1, 
Black Templar 1 with a possible 2nd in Dark Millenium

Not life changing but certainly quite interesting


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Logaan said:


> In an issue of White Dwarf from the early 90's, a paper Baneblade template was printed to allow you to make a cardboard version. You needed to cut out and attach evey track link individually and you used slotta bases as the sponson gun turrets. It was freaking awesome.


And here it is folks!

http://www.toycutter.com/2008/01/wahammer-40k-complete-template-for.html


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

The tau empire and tyranids are the only 40k armies without "mirror" races in fantasy.

The imperial guard are based on the empire, necrons are based on tomb kings, CSM and other power armoured armies on WoC, SoB on amazons (now defunct). Aswell as the eldar and dark eldar(high elves, dark elves) and orcs (orks) and chaos daemons (daemons of chaos). 

This has led to some speculation of a link between the two universes, however there is no official canon stating this.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Vampire Counts?

I have been told that the Warhammer world resides inside the Eye of Terror. 
I speculated that that would allow me to use Lord Kaldor Draigo in fantasy battles.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Despite people constantly wishing for there return the Squats never had a full codex or made it past the 2nd edition rule book which was printed 20 years ago


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Vampire Counts?
> 
> I have been told that the Warhammer world resides inside the Eye of Terror.
> I speculated that that would allow me to use Lord Kaldor Draigo in fantasy battles.


No, no vampire counts as blood angels, it fits fluff wise with BA, however the closest game wise would be CSM w/ cultists list or BA w/ IG alliance


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Despite people constantly wishing for there return the Squats never had a full codex or made it past the 2nd edition rule book which was printed 20 years ago


Lol, talk about dashing all hope for squat fans Bits!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Lol, talk about dashing all hope for squat fans Bits!


What amazes me is that even after 20 years there are still Squat fans, two decades people, more than half my life time,tau, necrons, dark eldar and sisters didnt even exist the last time the squats had a printed army list.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Never underestimate the power of fanboyism, google beyond hell valley for evidence,

Its a skydome for mario galaxy that has spawned all sorts of fandom, you can't create something then expect it to vanish, even as harmless as a background with a funny name


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Vampire Counts?
> 
> I have been told that the Warhammer world resides inside the Eye of Terror.
> I speculated that that would allow me to use Lord Kaldor Draigo in fantasy battles.


You'd have to make edits to take into account that everything barring artillery & magic would be essentially unable to penetrate his armour and he would have to improve the power of his gun (if he has one), to account for the armour penetrating potential of the weapon. Say that, perhaps, everyone's armour save becomes 4 worse that it normally is and the AP modifier still applies to the gun. In addition, it should fire more shots, about 15 - 20 per turn should do it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> The tau empire and tyranids are the only 40k armies without "mirror" races in fantasy.


Lizardmen? Ogre Kingdoms?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> What amazes me is that even after 20 years there are still Squat fans, two decades people, more than half my life time,tau, necrons, dark eldar and sisters didnt even exist the last time the squats had a printed army list.


It's probably the fact that once the community have been told its gone the interest in them goes up. Wasn't the reason that they were axed was because they weren't selling well? So if they weren't selling well then they clearly can't have had much interest when they ere around too.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Vampire Counts?
> 
> I have been told that the Warhammer world resides inside the Eye of Terror.
> I speculated that that would allow me to use Lord Kaldor Draigo in fantasy battles.


That explains a few things as to why the Daemons are allowed in both.

40K was originally meant to be a Beer & Pretzels game to play with friends.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> 40K was originally meant to be a Beer & Pretzels game to play with friends.


It still is :drinks:


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Lizardmen? Ogre Kingdoms?


How are tau like lizardmen? And I know ogres eat everything but that's where the similarity ends with nids

Also James Swallow, author of Flight of the EIsenstein, nemesis and the Blood angels books, also wrote the script for deus ex human revolution, killzone 2 and a number of official Dr Who stories


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Originally GW was started by 3 guys (I think. May have been 4) but one of them dropped out because he believed that the company would never get off the ground. He must be kicking himself if he saw them today.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

John Grammaticus, psyker who met the Emperor long before he began the Great Crusade described him as "bloodthirsty bastard"


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For those who are interested, the Liber Chaotica has some serious blurring of the lines between 40k and fantasy. warhammer chaos champions with chainswords etc. An impressive tome.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> For those who are interested, the Liber Chaotica has some serious blurring of the lines between 40k and fantasy. warhammer chaos champions with chainswords etc. An impressive tome.


My friend told me of this. As it's from the view of someone from the Fantasy realm, they also make reports of people who they describe as, pretty much, space marines within the warp.


----------

